# Politician



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I am now three-quarter way through building the famous POLITICIAN (Harrisons).

Fairly simple ship to model - flat hull, no sheer! Forecastle head tilted up slightly to improve looks, I suppose.

Bob


----------



## Fred Wood (Jul 8, 2005)

The usual high standard Bob.


----------



## Jim Harris (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks great, Bob.

Any tips on how to start off with a similar project?

Regards,

Jim.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Jim,
I started miniatures after reading Shipbuilding in Miniature by Donald McNarry in the late 60s. You can generally find old copies on www.bookfinder.com 

Click on Miniature Merchant Ships below to see more. 

Bob


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Excellent, Bob, lovely workmanship. But have you got all of the 240,000 bottles of the amber nectar down below? It's only the genuine article if she has that treasure trove on board! 

Pssst .... don't mention anything to the Customs chappies though .... they have a propensity for setting dynamite charges and blowing the whole duty-unpaid caboodle to smithereens, just to prevent us poor islanders relieving this precious cargo from the ravages of weather and marauders from other larger nearby islands !


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for replies. At present making and fitting the many derricks, but still a fair amount of deck detail to put on, and finally the rigging. I completed and fitted the boats yesterday. Initially, I meant to show the ship ashore, but looking at the only photograph I have ever seen of the incident, she just looks like lying at anchor without any dramatic list or anything. Also appears to be painted the usual drab wartime grey, so decided on a pre-war look.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

All the rigging and detailing forward of the bridge is now complete. Funnel stays, navigation lights, davits etc still to do 'midships. Then mooring bits, deckhouse rails and rigging on after deck.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed it today at about 1730 BST. Bit of tidying up to do and look for any small bits I may have accidentally missed off.
Bob


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Excellent as ever, Bob. (Thumb)
I particularly like the D/F "loop".
Kris


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks, the DF frame required quite a bit of thought. Eventually, I soldered four vertical pieces of thin copper wire on the corners of a small square of brass and added the lattice-work using "glue-strings," looks a bit rough under close scrutiny, but viewing the ship as a whole, it looks fine.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Beautiful work there Bob. How many hours do you have in her?
And.....What will be the next ship down the ways?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Jerome,
Just under 59 hours for this one. Nothing planned at the moment - with seven unsold, rapidly becoming no longer viable to carry on at the rate I have been building them!
Today, I have been building a radio set!
Cunard funnels - I suggest vermillion car spray paint - about as near as you can get.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Bob, Thanks for the stack color.


----------



## Spence B (Jun 18, 2009)

Very impressive as ever. Is it 32ft/in or have you gone metric!!
Am trying 50ft/in. again, but age may be against me !!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

It is 32ft to 1 in. I have done 50 Ft to 1 in, but fitting rails gets a bit difficult at that size.

Bob


----------



## Spence B (Jun 18, 2009)

Bob,
Have never managed to make rails at 50ft/inch but have some photo-etched sets from White Ensign Models to try this time.
High hopes! But time will tell/
Thanks,
Iain


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Iain,
It is not the making of the rails that I have trouble with, it is sticking them on the model. Straight runs are OK, but when I come to multiple corners it can get a bit difficult.
Bob


----------



## Spence B (Jun 18, 2009)

Bob
Good point about bending of the rails. Something to look forward to !!!

Iain


----------

